# Lekarze > Forum dermatologiczne >  Maść cynkowa na opryszczkę

## Monika90

Czy ktoś z Was stosował maść cynkową na opryszczkę?
Były jakieś efekty?
Jest tania i kiedyś stosowałam na pojedyncze pryszcze.
Proszę o pomoc.

----------


## Martyna T

Ale jakiego rodzaju opryszczkę? Jeśli chodzi o wargową to maść cynkowa może trochę przysuszy, ale nie wyleczy opryszczki. Najlepsze są maści z acyklovirem. W aptece są hascovir, zovirax, vratizolin (8zł). Nie można lekceważyć opryszczki, jeżeli pojawia się sporadycznie maść wystarczy, ale jeżeli jest nawracająca bądź bardzo rozległa lepiej skontaktować się z dermatologiem. Jest szereg antybiotyków poprawiających odporność (wyleczyć tego problemu raczej nie można). Kuracje doustną trzeba powtarzać kilka razy. Sama miałam ten problem i kilka doustnych kuracji spowodowało że opryszczkę mam sporadycznie 2 razy w roku (kiedyś miałam ją co 1 - 2 tygodnie).

----------

